# Amps for dummies: what does an amp do?



## cyberidd

Ok, I know that an amp amplifies the sound coming out of a device, and putting music through anything will change the way it sounds, but how does an amp improve the music coming from your cans? I'm thinking of taking my wallet by the ankles and shaking it until enough money falls out to buy a Predator, but I want to do the learnin' that goes allong with a new purchase.


----------



## tintin47

Yes, it improves the sound greatly, depending on the amp and the cans. Amps really aren't about adding volume --that is usually unnecessary. What amps are about is control. The extra power in the amp helps start and stop the movement of the drivers more accurately, leading to more detail and better SQ. Amps do other things as well, but control is what it is really about. 

 I would not recommend portables, though. They just don't work that well for the cost. A desktop amp for the same price as any portable, barring the cmoy, will blow the portable out of the water, especially if you are thinking about sinking $300+ into an RSA amp. If you don't _need_ it to be portable, keep it at home. If you need portability, I would just get cans that sound good unamped. Also, a desktop doesn't mean that it isn't easily _transportable_, just that it cant fit in your pocket.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tintin47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it improves the sound greatly, depending on the amp and the cans. Amps really aren't about adding volume --that is usually unnecessary. What amps are about is control. The extra power in the amp helps start and stop the movement of the drivers more accurately, leading to more detail and better SQ. Amps do other things as well, but control is what it is really about. 

 I would not recommend portables, though. They just don't work that well for the cost. A desktop amp for the same price as any portable, barring the cmoy, will blow the portable out of the water, especially if you are thinking about sinking $300+ into an RSA amp. If you don't need it to be portable, keep it at home. If you need portability, I would just get cans that sound good unamped. Also, a desktop doesn't mean that it isn't easily transportable just that it cant fit in your pocket._

 

Excellent call on every count!


----------



## fameh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tintin47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it improves the sound greatly, depending on the amp and the cans. Amps really aren't about adding volume --that is usually unnecessary. What amps are about is control. The extra power in the amp helps start and stop the movement of the drivers more accurately, leading to more detail and better SQ. Amps do other things as well, but control is what it is really about. 

 I would not recommend portables, though. They just don't work that well for the cost. A desktop amp for the same price as any portable, barring the cmoy, will blow the portable out of the water, especially if you are thinking about sinking $300+ into an RSA amp. If you don't need it to be portable, keep it at home. If you need portability, I would just get cans that sound good unamped. Also, a desktop doesn't mean that it isn't easily transportable, just that it cant fit in your pocket._

 

+1
 Personally i think that a good cans unamped is a good solution, and another good one could be too a cheaper portable amp, like an Ibasso, for example, improving the sound good for the price, not being too excesive the budget for something portable. Spending more on a portable amp is a complex decision.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I agree with the responses, and don't spend a lot on a portable. There are affordable portables from $20-$50 or so; get one of those if you have to go portable. If you're going to listen at home, pick up a proper desktop amp. There are several desktop amps that that cost _less_ than some portables and run circles around them. Look into one of those and base your purchase on what will have good synergy with your headphones.


----------



## qusp

I agree; if you dont need an amp to be portable, dont buy a portable amp. but if you need great music on the go, dont buy a home amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then a portable amp is priceless IMO. Why Predator though?? do you need a portable DAC?? there are much better value solutions out there; although I do not agree that you can get a good portable for 20-50 dollars (only entry level CMOYS or fiio amps for that money. if you dont need the dac then you can get a portable amp that rivals the Predator amp section for considerably less. you could get one of the RSA portables like hornet, SR71A or P-51 mustang; a headamp pico (with or without DAC; the DAC is IMO far superior to the predator too) or one of the ibasso offerings. alternatively you could get a Mister X built Mini^3 for about $140-150 and that sounds 90% as good as most top shelf portables. if you are using a DAP and not a laptop then the portable DAC is of absolutely no use whatsoever unless you buy a DAP (like iriver H120-140) that has digital out on optical; then you can buy an amp/dac like the D1 or D10 and use the optical in.


----------



## cyberidd

I am, as usual, happy that I came here and asked some questions before jumping straight to buying something. From what you guys are saying, and from my listening habits, it sounds like I really do want to be looking for more of a home set up. 

 I am definately looking for a DAC, which was one of the reasons I was looking at the Predator, but in no way need it to be portable. 
 I already own a PA2v2 but I love to wander with my cans (around the house, to school, on road trips, etc.) so I thought I'd bump it up to something a bit better. I have no reservations about buying used, so should I look around for a desktop DAC, and amp and just stick with the PA2v2 for now, or should I upgrade it to something more like the Hornet or the Mini^3?


----------



## imademymark

well in which case you could look for a portable dac/amp that will double up as a dac for your system. the pico is probably clean enough for that (i use it) but it also means it very quickly (heh heh) becomes the bottleneck in your system and it cannot be split up into its parts


----------



## cyberidd

I was looking at that, but many people seem to be suggesting I move away from portable dac/amps and try to get a better quality desktop model. Unfortunately I don't know much about dacs or amps, but thats why I love head-fi: you guys are awesome!!!


----------

